
React Bible – search the whole bible on keydown - philholden
https://philholden.github.io/react-bible/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
philholden
Watch this video to see all features:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95KgkVCHmok&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95KgkVCHmok&feature=youtu.be)

